# -



## jw (Oct 26, 2005)

-


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2005)

If we had a thread on "Obsessive Compulsive Book Design" my book maker might have a lot to say about me about that, if they were PB members.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 26, 2005)

One thing, your byline is too difficult to read on a laptop.
Regular monitor seems fine though.

[Edited on 10-26-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## Saiph (Oct 26, 2005)

yes (and I meant to say "subtitle") sorry.

[Edited on 10-26-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 26, 2005)

What are we supposed to be voting on? That there's too much white, or if you're being obsessive-compulsive?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes. I would use a cross between white and light yellow.

ivory - #FFFFF0
beige - #F5F5DC
light yellow - #FFFFE0


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Who answered "No" ?


----------



## Peter (Oct 26, 2005)

ME. I like white. Very Puritanical.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 26, 2005)

No. Once there is more content in there, I think it will look fine.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 26, 2005)

Okay, it's now black & blue . . . did you purposely get rid of the subtitle? (If not, it's gone; if you did do it purposely, it might look better with it back).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2005)

You have been at this site for some time now. Is it ever going to be up and running? Pale blue looks like death.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 26, 2005)

Considering that the site is named _dead_men . . . maybe it's intentional. 

[Edited on 10-27-2005 by Puddleglum]


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks better now


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2005)

The container is pretty small in Firefox at 1068 res.

About 2/3 of screen width.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Fred, maybe I should align the page in the center, then?



Either that, or make the container a percentage instead of fixed pixel width.


----------

